
The War on Sex Trafficking Is the New War on Drugs - jseliger
https://reason.com/archives/2015/09/30/the-war-on-sex-trafficking-is
======
ScottBurson
Great piece -- well argued and timely. I certainly realize from reading it
that I was insufficiently skeptical about the whole anti-trafficking thing.

It's not that actual sex slavery is not abhorrent -- of course it is. And it
does exist. But as Ms. Brown explains, hard evidence that it is a large and
growing problem is extremely hard to come by. And the efforts nominally being
made to combat it are mostly actually going toward criminalizing ordinary
prostitution. The vice squad has figured out how to turn on the money tap by
pushing the emotional button labelled "slavery".

Indeed, I just the other day read an online appeal by a young woman arrested
_for being a teenage prostitute_. The fact that that could happen -- and it's
not a unique occurrence, as Ms. Brown mentions -- shows that the anti-
trafficking story is a lie, because the rhetoric of the movement is that an
underage prostitute is always a victim, never a criminal. Well, if you really
think someone is a victim, the last thing you do is arrest them!

